# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Ik slik de pil maar ben steeds weer ongesteld

## petradokter

ik slik al een lange tijd dezelfde pil maar ben sinds een tijdje steeds onregelmatiger ongesteld soms een week lang en dan is het voorbij en dan na een paar dagen alweer, weet iemand hoe dit kan? kan dit wezen dat mijn lichaam de pil afstoot omdat ik hem te lang gebruik en dat hij niet meer werkt, of is het mogelijk dat ik zwanger ben?? of is het niet mogelijk ongesteld zijn en zwanger tegelijk.

groweten petra

----------


## MarMar

deze klachte hebk ook... ik ben nu echt al weken ognesteld... soms 1 of 2 dage niet...

----------


## f0rever

heey dit probleem heb ik ook en ik wordt er echt helemaal knettergek van ik zie mijn vriend alleen in het weekend en dan ben ik ongesteld !!! al drie weken en ik heb soms ook 2 dagen er tussen zitten en dan begint het even vrolijk weer ... en ik slik de pil gewoon verder omdat tja waarom ook niet... kan iemand een oplossing geven over hoe dit kan???

groetjes f0rever

----------


## Agnes574

Kan het zijn dat jullie al lange tijd een zeer lichte pil nemen?
Dan zou het misschien kunnen dat die pil te licht geworden is voor jullie...
Vraag eens aan je huisarts of gyneacoloog,één telefoontje en je weet het antwoord!
Zoek een oplossing zodat jullie weer een rustig leven hebben met een regelmatige cyclus...en maar één menstruatie per maand  :Wink: 

Sterkte Xx

----------

